# Snow Wolf 235 Plus



## Kalashnikov (20/4/17)

Hi Vendors,

Am urgently looking for a Snow Wolf 235W Plus in Jhb to come purchase this afternoon.

Preferably in silver.

Thanks in Adv


----------

